# Killtest IBM Websphere Datastage V.8.0 exam real q&as



## Nikola Knezevic (Jul 21, 2009)

HP education services offers a framework to help you plan and manage your educational investments. From comprehensive consulting and project management to training delivery and outcome evaluation, we're there to ensure that you have an effective, robust education solution – one specific to your needs.

The new Internet economy can be daunting. But, with proper training and education, the dizzying pace of change can be your most lethal weapon. 

With HP's best-of-breed education solutions, and using our integrated learning approach, you can capitalize on emerging information and technology trends. Adapt them to your needs. Bend them to your advantage. Decrease your time to competency. And increase your productivity to leave competition lagging far behind. 

VUE/Prometric Code: HP0-J25
Exam Name: HP StorageWorks AIS 2008 Delta Exam 

You also can download the demo from our website for free .We offer the latest exam real q&a .The pass guaranteen rate is 100% . 
Which HP Systems Insight Manager task enables the administrator to gather information from a newly discovered network device?
A.polling
B.discovery
C.identification
D.data collection
ANSWER: D 

Which software should be used to configure the write cache setting in the MSA1500cs?
A.Array Diagnostic Utility
B.Array Configuration Utility
C.Resource Partition Manager
D.Network Configuration Utility
WArialZX
ANSWER: B


----------

